# Lavender as fly repelant?



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Has anyone else thought of planting loads of lavender around your chicken coop/pen to keep flys at bay?


----------



## chippy99th (Dec 22, 2016)

That's an interesting idea. I don't know about bushes, but I use a few drops of lavender diluted in olive oil on my chickens' heads, vents and under wings. It helps deter mites and lice (although it doesn't kill them or get rid of an infestation already there). If lavender bushes work for flies, I'm going to have to look into it. We need something other than stinky fly catcher bags!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

For flies, I've had success with vanilla car air fresheners. The Christmas tree type that hang from the rear view mirror in your car. I hang several around the coop, more if you have a large coop/pan. They dont work against mosquitos.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting. Marigolds are supposed to keep bug away.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hanging dried thyme in the coop helps keep flies and other bugs away.You can grow it on your window sill or sometimes I buy it when they have it marked down at the grocer's.I pick it then tie it and hang in the coop.I found it's easier to tie it fresh then hang and it dries in the coop.It doesn't keep all away but helps a lot and no chemicals or sticky traps.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

There are certain herbs that do work, I use lavender, spearmint,peppermint, ans a few others. Seems to work, plus I clean the coops every day to keep the flies away. I never heard of the car air freshner,I'll have to try that one


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have never been able to find the vanilla air freshners.Dale planted some spearmint a few years back and it exploded.I noticed Jr and a couple of hens rolling in it.When I picked Jr up he smelled like spearmint.I was going to till that area up and plant flower bulbs last fall but since the chickens liked the mint it stays.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Walmart has the vanilla ones, so does alot of auto part stores


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Is There A Vanilla plant herb that can be grown?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

ME,that's a good question.I'm gonna look it up especially since I just saw vanilla beans for sale,you got 2 beans for over $10.


----------

